# Update on my herd



## jd61285 (Nov 8, 2011)

This is my '08 giant 










Here's one of him with my '09 blue from Dave Dragon





the blue again





the new female blue from Snakes at Sunset









male '10 giant thinking he's a dog drinking from my pitbull's water bowl





female '11 giant


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

How's the female from Snakes at Sunset doing? I got their male blue. Many were saying the female was aggressive and not tame, doesn't appear that way. Nice group!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Nov 8, 2011)

That first tegu is an absolute monster! How much does it weigh?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 8, 2011)

_Do you have better pics of the 08 giant? He looks obese in the first two and if you plan on breeding him as well as health wise,..that will be an issue. Also what's the green stuff on his head and neck? It almost looks like a fungus._


----------



## numarix (Nov 8, 2011)

Big fatties... HEHE jk man they look pimp!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 8, 2011)

Jesus that 08 giant is huuuuuge...what does that thing weigh seriously, and how long is he?more pics of him?


----------



## jd61285 (Nov 9, 2011)

TeguBuzz said:


> How's the female from Snakes at Sunset doing? I got their male blue. Many were saying the female was aggressive and not tame, doesn't appear that way. Nice group!



The new Blue is doing great besides I don't have a name for her yet. I will probably wait till spring to name her as she is slowing down for the winter. She is pretty tame I don't know what they were talking about? Yours is a beautiful blue by the way congrats on getting before everyone else.



dragonmetalhead said:


> That first tegu is an absolute monster! How much does it weigh?



I am not sure how much he weighs he don't fit on my bearded dragon scale. LOL



Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Do you have better pics of the 08 giant? He looks obese in the first two and if you plan on breeding him as well as health wise,..that will be an issue. Also what's the green stuff on his head and neck? It almost looks like a fungus._



He is a little porky but if you look at some of varnyards giants they are just built different. The green must have just been the way the camera picked up the uv light. Thanks for the concern he is on a little diet anyways because i thought the same thing.



numarix said:


> Big fatties... HEHE jk man they look pimp!



Thanks!!
They are fun.



omgtaylorg said:


> Jesus that 08 giant is huuuuuge...what does that thing weigh seriously, and how long is he?more pics of him?



I will try to get some more pictures of him and like I said he don't fit on my scale.

Thanks for all the comments. I will try to be a little more active on here just been very busy.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 9, 2011)

Gorgeous gu's either way. I'm not sure but many said she was aggressive, looks like they were wrong! She's got some nice colors, my blue's been down for a good 2 almost 3 weeks. Can't wait till spring! And thanks, I was quick to buy him, think he was only on KS for 8 hours maybe less.


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome collection!


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 11, 2011)

You can check the weight by checking your weight first, then hold your tegu and check your weight again...seriously I have to know what he weighs hes massive


----------



## jd61285 (Nov 13, 2011)

omgtaylorg said:


> You can check the weight by checking your weight first, then hold your tegu and check your weight again...seriously I have to know what he weighs hes massive



We don't have a scale. I will see if I can bring home the one we have at work, to weigh packages that are gonna be shipped via ups out of our facility.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Nov 13, 2011)

jd61285 said:


> Bubblz Calhoun said:
> 
> 
> > _Do you have better pics of the 08 giant? He looks obese in the first two and if you plan on breeding him as well as health wise,..that will be an issue. Also what's the green stuff on his head and neck? It almost looks like a fungus._
> ...



_I know they're built different no animals are the same across the board including humans. We're all built different but body mass, fat to muscle also plays a roll. Which is why I asked do you have better pics. He has a roll around his neck with fat deposits on his head like the helmets on Rhino Iguanas, so I'm glad to hear he's on a diet.

I'm not trying to be rude I'm just pointing out what I see. You should look into what the green is and what's causing it. The light could be showing you a underlying issue that's being missed. If you look at the first pick it's green mainly between the scales around his mouth. But it's more visible and covers more area over the smaller scales around his eye and on his neck. Some fungal and bacterial infections start between the scales.

The second pic is not as close or as green but you can still see it. If it was just from how the camera picked up the uv light,.. and not something else then it should show up on the blue as well in the third pick. But the black markings between his scales would make it harder to see. The pic in your sig has a green tint on the blue tegus head as well. _


----------



## Thumper (Nov 17, 2011)

Blue pit blue tegus im starting to see a patern lol. The whole fam looks nice.


----------



## martinreptiles_3 (Nov 17, 2011)

Great collection!


----------

